# Chong Li vs. Ivan Drago



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 19, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p63lTONotQQ[/youtube]

Bloodsport is not a very good movie in any conventional sense. But I love it. i can't help it. When i watch the movie and I use my brain, I come away feeling offended by how not good it is.

But ya know what? Fuck it. I watch Bolo kick ass to some awesome 80s music and I don't care about things like plot or bad acting or the fact Dux is a lying piece of shit probably. He had a great look, a great theme and he really did make the film.

It's sort of the same witH Rocky IV. It's not a good movie. And yet Drago is as iconic as anything else in the Rocky series. 

If nothing else, I think Chong and Ivan were good at looking bad.

But which was gooder at being badder?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2013)

Ivan. 

Chong Li was strong, but he would've also been defeated by that big guy had that dudes arrogance get in the way. The big guy was better because he was a tank. Ivan is the quintessential tank, so not only do I think he would defeat him, he would probably do so with ease.

A better fight would be Chong Li Vs that bad guy from Kickboxer.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 20, 2013)

"You break my record, now I break YOU"

vs

"I will break you"

Tough but I go with Drago, he killed Apollo Creed which left a bigger mark on Rocky than Chung Li's beat down on that wrestler did on Frank. Plus I liked the final fight of Rocky IV more than the ending of Bloodsport. Now for whose badder?Chong Li, Drago seemed to fueled by patriotism for his country and was some kind of cold killing machine, Chong Li was just petty.

Bloodsport is not a good movie but most action movies in the 80s to 90s were not, they were still enjoyable moments of badassery and some cheesy over the top lines.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 20, 2013)

Ivan was the ultimate 80s/90s 1 on 1 fight sorta thing bad guy.

Tong Po and Chong Li were pretty ultra though but Ivan is the poster boy for that shit. He killed Apollo.

Killed him and was mad casual like if he dies he dies. Cold.

Tong Po is a rapist. That isn't cool. He crossed over from cool ultra hard villain into gross he deserves an awful death villain. Rape isn't cool not even in the 80s or 90s.

Maybe in the 70s everyone was high then so it hurt less.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 20, 2013)

Probably wasn't that cool in them 70s either now that I think of it. Still though semi worth it for the amazing "You bleed like Mai Ling" line. It's all in the build up and delivery I find and Tong Po saved his words for those that counted. 

I applaud you Tong Po and your ulgy ass raping post kicking glass licking punch line delivering ways.

Also no Thai man is that large out side of Street Fighter II the World Warrior. Ridiculous. I know he's like Arab in real life but this shit is improbable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2013)

Tong Po turned out to be a pussy. Van Damme's character would've pwned him easily if he did not resort to blackmail. In Kickboxer 2, he's either stronger or Van Damme's brother was weaker (I presumed that), since he does better, but he's taken out in Kickboxer 4 almost immediately.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 24, 2013)

I just rewatched the movie and goddam...I knew I loved the music but I forgot just how absolutely perfect it was.

That final battle theme is the stuff of legends.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2013)

Both actors are good friends.


----------

